# Body mounting Kadee's to LGB coaches?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone body mounted Kadee couplers to their LGB coaches?

"LGB coaches" meaning their 3080 style cars:











If so, any photos on how you did it and what Kadee couplers you chose?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I mounted a block of wood under the platform, and held it in place with small screws to the platform. If I recall, I used two small screws in the end (could have been nails or pins; it's been a while and I don't have the cars anymore), and a larger screw into the floor of the platform, which I cut off even with the decking so it was unobtrusive. You can't just "glue" to the LGB plastic and expect it to hold--especially something that takes a beating like coupler mounts. When I did those cars, I was just using the straight-shank coupler held in place with a screw, but the standard #1-sized draft gear would fit just as easily. I can't say for certain if the G scale draft box will clear the trucks on tight curves; you'll probably have a better handle on that from converting your other cars. 

Later, 

K


----------

